# Immer wieder aggressive Werbung



## Slowmotion (13 Juni 2017)

Hallo,
immer wieder gibt es auf verschiedenen Webseiten welche ich mit meinem PC oder aber auch mit dem Smartphone besuche aggressive Werbung die mir mit lauter Computerstimme ein Samsung Galaxy S7 oder ähnlich verkaufen will. Dabei wird plötzlich auf einer Seite, während ich sie lese die Werbung aufpoppen und dann sehe ich die Meldung mit dem Smartphone oder eine ähnliche mit einem Gewinnspiel wo man ein Smartphone gewinnt usw. Dabei wird eine laute Stimme abgespielt "Herzlichen Glückwunsch tralalala..." Danach kann ich die Werbung aber nicht mehr schließen um zu dem Artikel den ich gerne zuende lesen möchte zurück zu kehren. Ich kann nur noch das Browserfenster komplett schließen und die Seite komplett neu aufrufen, wobei der Horror dann wieder von vorne anfängt - wenn auch nicht immer. Manchmal ist dann erstmal Ruhe. Keine Blocker scheinen zu funktionieren dabei, ich habe mit adblock plus und noscript für firefox versucht, das klappt aber nicht.

Zuletzt hatte ich es hier gehabt: www.epochtimes.de und sah so aus wie auf dem Bild unten.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir grade etliche Artikel durchgelesen und bin nicht auf dieses Fenster gestoßen.

Hast du deinen Browser vielleicht zu offen oder bist ständig mit einem Googelaccount angemeldet? Da werden entprechende Aktivitäten gespeichert und dann gezielt Werbung dahingehend erzeugt.
Das kann ein Grund sein, warum immer wieder bei dir das Fenster aufploppt.


----------



## Hippo (13 Juni 2017)

Das ist nicht nur Spam, da vermute ich nach dem Klick auf "ok" noch ganz andere Schweinereien von denen ich gar nicht wissen möchte was sie auslösen.
Laß da mal einen Virenscanner und Malwarebytes über Deine Geräte laufen.


----------



## Slowmotion (14 Juni 2017)

Also Viren und Adware scan haben nichts gebracht. Ich vermute irgendwelche Werbung auf den Seiten der Betreiber, welche diesen Mist einblendet. Eventuell wurde ein affilliates Server gehackt o.ä.


----------



## it-franky (16 Juni 2017)

Es könnte auch so was wie "Conduit" sein. Schau mal in Deinen installierten Programmen nach. Beim Beseitigen hilft dann Tante Google weiter https://www.google.de/#q=adware+conduit


----------

